# الخواص الفيزيائية للمعادن



## باهداء (20 أبريل 2009)

المعدن هومادة صلبة منتجاته غير عضوية تكونت بفعل عوامل طبيعية كما انه يتميز ببناء ذري منظم في هيئة بلورة تحدها اوجه بلورية مرتبة حسب عناصر تماثلية مميزة ويميل بعضها على بعض بزوايا ثابتة وان كان المعدن يمكن التعرف عليه وتمييزه عن المعدن الاخر اذا وجد في هيئة بلورة كاملة اوحتى وجود بعض الاوجه. ويمكن تمييز المعدن اما من خلال الخواص البصرية مثل البريق وهو المظهر الذي يبديه سطح المعدن في الضوء المنعكس وهو اما بريق فلزي اولا فلزي والمخدش واللون والصلابة والتشقق والانفصال والمكسر والمغناطيسية الى جانب خواص طبيعية اخرى مثل الملمس والمذاق والرائحة والاشعاع المنبعث منه واهم انواع المعادن هي الامفيبول وهو من المعادن الصلبة ويوجد في الصخور المتحولة والنارية . 
ويستخدم في النقوش الدقيقة والحلى ويستعمل امفيبول الاسبستوس في صناعة مواسير الاسمنت والمرشحات المقاومة للمواد الكيماوية القاسية، و( الاسبستوس ) مجموعة من الخيوط المعدنية وهولا يحترق ولا يوصل الكهرباء والحرارة كما انه مرن وقوي ولا يتاثر بالمواد الكيماوية .





ويستخدم في مغطيات الاسقف والاسقف الاسمنتية والمواسير وبطانات مكابح السيارات ( تيل الفرامل ) ويستخرج من الصخورالمتحولة. الازوريت
وهومعدن ازرق اللون يحتوي على النحاس ويستخدم في الزينة وصناعة الحلي ويستخدم الازوريت الارضي كصبغة في صناعة الدهانات ويوجد في كل انحاء العالم تقريبا .


----------



## omar_ok1978 (21 أبريل 2009)

يمكنكم تحميل ملف عن المواصفات الميكانيكية و الفيزيائية للبيليت مع مواصفات حديد التسليح حسب المواصفة السورية و المصرية و الأميركية و لابريطانية
http://rapidshare.com/files/224043091/STANDSRD_COMPOSITION_TABLE.xls


----------



## عبدالرقيب المغربي (21 أبريل 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_نريد معلومات عن عمليه هيدروليك الحفر_


----------



## azzam adel (28 مايو 2009)

عبدالرقيب المغربي قال:


> _السلام عليكم _
> _نريد معلومات عن عمليه هيدروليك الحفر_


 


وعليكم السلام ورحمة اللة وبركاتة ............. نرجوا توضيح اكثر عن اية انواع الحفر 
حفر الجسور / حفر ابار المياة / حفر ابار البترول / حفر مواقع الأنشاء/ حفر لانابيب الغاز و المياه و الصرف الصحي / حفر اسفل السكك الحديدية و الجسور ...................................................... الخ

وانشاء اللة تأتي الردود


----------



## ليث الشمري (14 يوليو 2009)

معلومات قيمه .. شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ماجد الضالعي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*نرجوا المساعدة*

اجوا المساعدة 
عن كيفية يتم :- 
حفر ابار البترول / حفر مواقع الأنشاء/ حفر لانابيب الغاز مع تزويدنا باهم المعدات المستخدمة اثناء الحفر 

وشكرا


----------



## وعد الطراونة (17 يناير 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ميكاكمبيوتر (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------

